# Anthrocon Dealer Table Offerings + WIN a Commission!



## Loba (Jun 27, 2009)

(Crossposted -- please delete if inappropriate)

Some of you may be familiar with my paintings from the art show, but this will be my first year as a dealer so I'd like to give everyone a quick rundown of some of the things I'll have at my table (*G-17, Inner Wild Art, right by the entrance!*). This is an incomplete list -- I'll have several other things including lined wood boxes, tile coasters, and other things that would make great gifts for someone special...or maybe it's time to treat yourself!

Among my many offerings are giclÃ©e reproductions on real watercolor paper, realistic cast resin animal claw and fang rearview hangers & jewelry, borderless collector prints, real bone skulls, wood boxes, tile coasters, and postcard prints...as well as sketch and badge commissions!

*I'm also offering the chance to win a commission for a 12"x16" painting*!* For every $5 you spend at my table, you will receive a chance to win. So if you spend $15, you get three entries into the drawing. If you refer a friend to my table and that person mentions you, you will also receive a chance for every $5 _they_ spend!  After Anthrocon I will draw a name and contact the winner for details.
*Maximum of 2 figures. I do not paint illegal or pornographic subject matter on commission but pin-up, mild erotica, and artistic nudes are OK

(I apologize in advance for the _horrendous_ lighting in the photos. It's been very stormy on the plains and too dark to take decent photos indoors or out. Rest assured that everything looks great and the print colors are very accurate.)

http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k236/thegetawaycar/dgiclee.jpg
*GICLÃ‰E REPRODUCTIONS ON WATERCOLOR PAPER:*
These museum-grade reproductions are made using the giclÃ©e print process for fine art, on real watercolor paper. This is truly the next best thing to owning the original! These are the perfect size to go into standard 16x20 or 18x24 frames, making these prints an excellent size for hanging in your home. I have these available for most of my recent paintings, between $18-$38 each. In the past I have offered these for sale in the art show, but this year they are all at my table 

http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k236/thegetawaycar/dclaw.jpg
*REPLICA ANIMAL CLAW & FANG REARVIEW HANGERS/PENDANTS:*
For years I've had a very realistic eagle talon hanging from my car's rearview mirror. I made it as kind of a personal item, but since everyone keeps asking me to make more like it, I've decided to make some and they will debut at Anthrocon! *I have hand-painted replicas of wolf claws, coyote claws, eagle/hawk claws, dragon/gryphon claws, black bear claws, grizzly bear claws, kodiak bear claws, coyote fangs, and wolf fangs. These claws are very realistic -- they were all cast in resin from the real thing.* They are hung on suede or topgrain leather cord in a choice of four colors, and with a choice of many metal, glass, wood, bone, and horn beads. *I will custom build one just for you or you can choose from a number of ones I've already finished.*

I made these to hang from car rearviews, but you can also wear them or hang them anywhere you want.  Very versatile and cool.

*SKETCHES:  In your sketchbook or mine, graphite, approx. 9x12 inches*
I am charging by the minute -- .50 cents per minute for anything you want. Or, if you'd just like a sketch by me, .25 cents per minute for anything -I- want! I will set a timer and work on the sketch for the entire time (and probably then some, because I'm the consummate nitpicker) and you are more than welcome to hang out and watch while I work! Or, if you'd like to pick it up the next day, I can fit it in as "homework". Either way, I'm very flexible.

Examples:  

About a fifteen minute sketch, or $7.50!

A ten minute sketch, $5!

*BADGES: 3x4, comes with holder, clip, leather lanyard, and backing!*
Acrylic paint on board:  $50
Watercolor & Color Pencil on premium 300lb smooth paper: $40
Inked Sketch on your choice of watercolor paper (textured), or bristol (smoother):  $20

http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k236/thegetawaycar/dprints.jpg
*8.5x11 BORDERLESS PRINTS:  $7 each / 3 or more for $6 each.*
*These prints are truly phenomenal -- the best open edition prints I've ever produced, paws down!*  They are professional giclÃ©e prints on photo paper.  They are signed in silver ink and come with a clear protective sleeve.

I also have some prints with a white border for $4 each / 3 or more for $3 each, color proofs for $1, and postcard prints for $1 each.

http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k236/thegetawaycar/dskulls.jpg
*REAL BONE SKULLS for artistic reference or education.*
*I have coyote, red fox, raccoon, beaver, and muskrat skulls in very limited quantities*.  

*PLEASE NOTE: These skulls are ethically sourced -- they were all acquired from sources I know and trust as by-products from taxidermy or roadkill cleanup and none of these skulls originated from a fur farm.* The skull is not used in taxidermy and is normally tossed out. My aim is to provide these skulls to artists for artistic reference as well as anyone interested in studying real animal anatomy...instead of just letting them go to waste. Also, I personally spoke with the PA Game Commission and they assured me that these are 100 percent legal to own and sell. According to the USFWS website, they are also legal to leave the USA, provided they are carried out in personal baggage, not mailed, and are not for resale.

Anyone is welcome to come by my table to handle these skulls and learn from them but if you want to take one home for your own use, I recommend buying early because as I said, I have these in very limited numbers and obviously I can't create more when they're gone.


Looking forward to meeting everyone -- safe travels!

-- "Loba" North


----------

